# How should a novice or non modeler judge a GB model?



## SaparotRob (Jan 9, 2021)

Just what it says. How do you guys look at a model? What are the tip-offs of an extraordinary effort?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 9, 2021)

Tips is the key word. The judges look for unmarked bills in large denominations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2021)

Large amounts of small denominations is better.

Build Quality - visible seams? glue on glass? wonky landing gear, ordnance? wings/tail unsymmetrical?
Paint - runs, brush marks, overspray?
Decals - crooked, unsymmetrical, upside down? silvering?

In the end, after you've looked at the above, what's your overall impression of the model? Do you like it or not (though your overall views of the real subject shouldn't play into it - Terry WILL put a Wildcat in first place if he's honest!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 9, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Large amounts of small denominations is better.
> 
> Build Quality - visible seams? glue on glass? wonky landing gear, ordnance? wings/tail unsymmetrical?
> Paint - runs, brush marks, overspray?
> ...


I’m going to look for a post of Terry’s and give him a “bacon” if what you said is true.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 9, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Build Quality - visible seams? glue on glass? wonky landing gear, ordnance? wings/tail unsymmetrical?
> Paint - runs, brush marks, overspray?
> Decals - crooked, unsymmetrical, upside down? silvering?



I have all those on my build. Does that mean I win.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> I have all those on my build. Does that mean I win.


No because all of that is a must when building French machines.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jan 14, 2021)

So. The markings, tail numbers, fuselage markings not necessarily as were originally marked, are permitted? Some of us have 'accidents' with decals and revert to the extra supplied markings. To lazy (or frustrated) to remove those already applied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 14, 2021)

I rarely use decals from the box and have a large collection of national markings, serial numbers and letters


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jan 14, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I rarely use decals from the box and have a large collection of national markings, serial numbers and letters


Not necessarily the 'different marking than what was intended by the mfg but 'mixing' tail numbers and other markings. May not have understood what you meant? You mix them and as such there was never a combination like it flown?


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jan 14, 2021)

I may some day join the fun of a GB. I'm concerned that my applications of camo (patterns), markings (numbers and such) would be a penalty if not authentic? But if reading correctly, I can paint whatever and be judged on the paint 'application' as well as how well the decals look regardless of their matching the craft? If so I will be more inclined to join.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 14, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> I may some day join the fun of a GB. I'm concerned that my applications of camo (patterns), markings (numbers and such) would be a penalty if not authentic? But if reading correctly, I can paint whatever and be judged on the paint 'application' as well as how well the decals look regardless of their matching the craft? If so I will be more inclined to join.



I would say go for it I have entered a folding wing Sea Hurricane mkII that never existed.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 14, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> I may some day join the fun of a GB. I'm concerned that my applications of camo (patterns), markings (numbers and such) would be a penalty if not authentic? But if reading correctly, I can paint whatever and be judged on the paint 'application' as well as how well the decals look regardless of their matching the craft? If so I will be more inclined to join.



Authenticity is not a requirement for GBs. But if you do a pink Mustang with green stars, you may lose points for overall impression even if it's a nice paint job!

Fastmogrel just did a folding-wing Hurricane which never existed but it was allowed for the GB. So jump in - we'd love to have you join.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jan 14, 2021)

Ok! I'm AR. Reading the GB rules. Rule 8:

8.)Entrants are required to declare the following:- User name, First name, Category (see below), scale(s) entered, kit manufacturer (or scratch-built), model type (eg FW190A8), details of markings/unit/pilot/date as available. 

Can 'as available' translate to unknown or not applicable when creating the entry heading? If so I'm definitely good to go! Now all I need to find is a night fighter kit.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Tips is the key word. The judges look for unmarked bills in large denominations.



A fair amount of bacon helps as well! 😉

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

